# Nützliches Tool für den FireFox Browser



## Olli.P (11. Feb. 2008)

Hallo miteinander,


Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit dieses kleine Zusatztool für den Fuchs.....

Wer will kann da ja mal reinschaun.........


----------



## Christine (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Nützliches Tool für den Fuchs*

Und - erfolgreich? Oder langsamer? Erzähl mal.


----------



## simon (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Nützliches Tool für den Fuchs*

vielen dank
gruss simon


----------



## Olli.P (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Nützliches Tool für den Fuchs*

Hi,


keine Geschwindigkeits-Einbußen.

Und bislang nur grüne Seiten gehabt


----------



## Olli.P (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Nützliches Tool für den FireFox Browser*

Mal nach oben schieb......

Und für den IE gibt's den auch....


----------



## Angsthase (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Nützliches Tool für den FireFox Browser*

Schaut recht gut aus, aber ich würde lieber zu universellen Tools wie NoScript greifen.

Das Problem bei dem Site Advisor ist, dass er nur Seiten bewerten kann, die vorher analysiert wurden. Das schafft eine Menge Freiraum für unbekannte, aber sicherheitsgefährdende Seiten.

NoScript verbietet jeder Seite *im Voraus* die Benutzung von Javascript und Plugins. Man kann kann nachträglich jeder Seite gewisse Rechte erlauben, entweder temporär oder durchgängig. Und dazu braucht es bei jeder Domain nur 2 schnelle Mausklicks.

Youtube z.B. kann dann immer auf alle Funktionen zugreifen, _www.top10-mp3-gratis-und-dazu-noch-kostenlos.de_ lässt man lieber sein oder vergibt nur temporäre Rechte.

Letzten Endes kann man mit etwas Recherche selbst den IE so sicher machen, dass man gefahrlos durch das Netz surfen kann, ohne jegliche Zusatztools. Leider ist das etwas umständlicher, aber mit etwas Lektüre im Netz durchaus machbar.


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Nützliches Tool für den FireFox Browser*

Hallo,

an dieser Stelle mal den Hinweis, das Hobby-Gartenteich zum reibungslosen Betrieb auch das ein oder andere Script (Java, AJAX) nutzt und es sich deshalb empfiehlt für die Domains hobby-gartenteich.de und teichforum.net (Chat) dies auch zu erlauben.

Ansonsten mach ich es so, das Scripte immer erstmal aus sind, und auf Nachfrage erlaubt (dauerhaft) werden. Das ist dann nur noch 1 klick ...


----------



## Olli.P (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Nützliches Tool für den FireFox Browser*

Hi,



			
				Angsthase schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut recht gut aus, aber ich würde lieber zu universellen Tools wie NoScript greifen.




Oder man nutzt beides.......:smoki  


Wer weiß wofür's gut iss........


----------

